
On the origins of serial communications and data encoding - jacquesm
http://www.compkarori.com/dbase/bu07sh.htm
======
Isamu
This is a nice article about early communications using electrical circuits,
but doesn't deliver on the promise of the title. For that I recommend "The
Early History of Data Networks" by Gerard Holzmann
(<http://spinroot.com/gerard/hist.html>) or the short paper "Data
Communications: The First 2500 Years"
(<http://spinroot.com/gerard/pdf/hamburg94b.pdf>).

